# Need Help Drawing Isometric for 2 Story House



## KSPlmber1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am needing help with the isometric drawings for a 2 story house. Master bath and hall bath upstairs, kitchen, laundry, and hall bath down stairs. I have taken a test and keep failing the isometric part. I have googled and searched for You Tube videos, most everything does Autocad and what I am taking has to be drawn out on paper. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank in advance for your assistance.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

provide an intro and draw a plan of what you're trying to draw an iso of.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

As said you should post an info, before using this site. But I'll pass this onto you, because the topic until understood can be very perplexing.

On this site go into search, then tag search. In the search box type Iso a red box will show up with the word isometric - click on that follow the posts
there is a link in there to download Iso grid paper from the web. Maybe as you did not post an intro all privileges are not available.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I must have been about 7 when I started to take an interest in what my father spent hours doing in his office while staring at a large sheets of blue paper he unraveled across his desk. When I asked why he was making funny drawings, he said it was to see the job in three dimensions so he could visualize the material needed and the time it would take to install it. He explained that he was using a simplified form of isometric drawing which he referred to as "figure four". 
At the ripe old age of 7, I was definitely perplexed, but fascinated. 
Now, I spend my days doing as he did. Though I've been exposed to various computer estimating programs and even tried a few, the hand take off is still my preferred method.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Isometric...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Isometric...


Did you use one step glue on those lines??


----------

